# What is this chunk of steel in the front sides?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I found a chunk of steel, about 2" x 2" x 2" that seems to be mounted in the two front corners of my 86 stanza wagon. It looks like it was mounted with rubber on the left and on the right. One is intact and the other is completely broke free of the rubber and hanging by a piece of steel that looks like it was designed to catch it in just this event. What is this thing? I can take a picture and post if that helps...

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Take a picture of them and where they come from, it could be mounts, is it either side of engine or front of car like under bumper?


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

They aren't part of the engine, I would say they are part of the bumper. The wierd thing is that they don't appear to mount anything. There is a bracket that comes off the bumper and these things attached to it with a left and right rubber mount. I don't see where they do/did anything. Could they prevent vibration or something? I can still take a picture if that would be easier to understand...

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like the insulation (filler) between the bumper cover and the skeleton of the bumper, the part that attaches everything to the subframe. Mine started loosing pieces as rust took a hold of the metal bits in there.


----------

